# Lower Au Sauble Steel



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys just saw that this weekend is looking to warm up a bit (forecasted 62° on Sunday). Was wondering if the three day warmup will slow down the chromies over the weekend? This will be my second time on the lower for steelhead (1 for 2, landed a zombie, lost a nice steelie). Only my second post, any kind words are greatly appreciated! 

PS been trying to upload the picture of the white tail, no luck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Not at all. Water temp is 45*, so they're still active as can be and sitting in current. River is really low though...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The warmer weather may actually bring more fish into the river. Good luck. I just tied a bunch of spawn for the weekend getting ready for some action.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm tying up my bags and leaders tonight for our sunday trip. Four man fishing crew, hoping for a productive day

The Sha-wing


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Sitting here reading the DNR weekly fishing report and it says "a fair to good number of steelhead are in the river and ON THE BEDS":yikes::lol:


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

That mean they are.......

The Sha-wing


----------



## rhunter111 (Nov 17, 2010)

Will try to post a report sat. Eve.will be bouncing spawn.


----------



## rhunter111 (Nov 17, 2010)

Landed six skippers and two bigger fish.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks hunter! Saddlin' up right now 

The Sha-wing


----------



## boxers30 (Dec 7, 2011)

When will you be up there? I am planning for Mon. Or Wed.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Slodrift said:


> Sitting here reading the DNR weekly fishing report and it says "a fair to good number of steelhead are in the river and ON THE BEDS":yikes::lol:


:lol::lol::lol: Wonder who types their reports


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Ralph Smith said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Wonder who types their reports


 
Rick from Wellman's. :evil:


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Rick from Wellman's. :evil:


:lol: or Bob and Karen at the Dam Store......or all 3, it could be a conspiracy to sell more little green and black flies.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Slodrift said:


> :lol: or Bob and Karen at the Dam Store......or all 3, it could be a conspiracy to sell more little green and black flies.


Dem green and black flies are killin' the fish this fall...There ya go, my first fishin' report


----------

